# Which programs to sign up for at RMC for my chosen occupations



## jdekruyf (13 Oct 2010)

I've just changed the nature of my CF application from non-commissioned to ROTP and I want to make sure I am making the right choices on the ROTP Questionnaire in regards to what degree program I intend to study. Please let me know what you think would be the best way to fill this thing out!

My ideal career in the CF would be as an Intelligence Officer. Given that the information I've been provided so far recommends a background in Economy, Geography, History, Imagery Science, Information Technology, Journalism and Strategic Studies which three programs at RMC would best qualify me for the job? From the list I've got in front of me I'd assume Strategic Studies, History and Computer Science.

My second choice would be as an Electrical and Mechanical Engineering officer. While no specific recommendations are made I would assume the programs at RMC best suited to the career would be: Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering and Computer Science or Computer Engineering.

My third choice is Engineering Officer, and I'd assume that the same choices for EME Officer would apply to this trade.

For your information, here is the list of degrees offered by RMC that I've got infront of me:
Arts: English, French, Business Admin, Psychology, History, Economics, Politics, Military and Strategic Studies
Science: Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, Computer Science, Space Science
Engineering: Civil, Mechanical, Electrical, Computer Engineering, Aeronautical, Chemical


----------



## pudd13 (13 Oct 2010)

For a job as an Engineering Officer, or Electrical or Mechanical Engineer in the CF requires either a bachelor of engineering, or a bachelor of science. Obviously, the preferred degree is the engineering degree, but science degrees will be considered. Furthermore, the preferred degree for Electrical or Mechanical Engineering would be electrical or mechanical engineering (imagine that!!). I got all this information from the CF website.

Intelligence Officer has very different requirements. You've got the requirements down pat, but there isn't much overlap in the requirements for Intelligence Officer or Engineer. The only one that I could think of would be computer science.

My advice to you would be to decide what you want most. If you really want to be an Intelligence Officer, then get the degree that suits that job best that you think you would enjoy. If you really want to get an engineering degree, then get a job that will suit that degree. Do what YOU want for an education and for a job. Don't pick an education just because it overlaps between two possible jobs you might think of doing. But that is just my advice, and I am no expert, so take it if you wish, or ignore it entirely.


----------



## jdekruyf (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the information, pudd13. I've decided that ROTP isn't what I want to do, and even though it's going to be very difficult I need to hold on until April when my regular entry application can be processed. I'm a leader, but I don't think that I want to be an officer.


----------



## pudd13 (15 Oct 2010)

As long as you are happy with your decision. Like you said, just because you are a leader does not mean you need to become an officer. Leadership is trait that is needed among the NCM ranks too, not just officers. If you are a leader, I am sure you will do well. Good luck with everything.


----------



## ringknocker82 (19 Oct 2010)

There is always a demand for good leaders in the ranks!  Officers are nobodies if they can't rely on their troops, and more importantly, their senior NCMs.  Good luck, hope it all works out for you, whatever decision you make!


----------



## KnifeAss (9 Jan 2011)

Hi I was just browsing through the topics to see which discussion best answers my question. 

I've always wanted to be challenged and pushed to my limits physically. I am attending university at the moment and am taking Health Science first year. I have done a lot of research on RMC and the Canadian Forces as I have a passion for the Military. I would like to get a university degree before I join the Military caz I'm also thinking about my future as a retired officer as well. I want my university degree to be useful in the civilian world. Sooo this is why I chose RMC as it gives me an opportunity to get a degree, be physically fit, be a leader and serve my country. Now..I want to be in the thick of the action like infantry, armour etc. 

Will I be able to get a degree in health science and serve as a combat soldier  at RMC with ROTP? Or do I have to take courses that leads me to a profession as a combat soldier?

Thanks


----------



## JMesh (9 Jan 2011)

KnifeAss said:
			
		

> *I would like to get a university degree before I join the Military *caz I'm also thinking about my future as a retired officer as well. I want my university degree to be useful in the civilian world. Sooo this is why I chose RMC as it gives me an opportunity to get a degree, be physically fit, be a leader and serve my country. Now..I want to be in the thick of the action like infantry, armour etc.
> 
> Will I be able to get a degree in health science and serve as a combat soldier  at RMC with ROTP? Or do I have to take courses that leads me to a profession as a combat soldier?
> 
> Thanks



Emphasis mine.

If you already have a degree, you would not do ROTP, as you would be a DEO - Direct Entry Officer. Also, no degrees in health science are available through RMC. The undergraduate degrees they offer are BA, BSc, BEng, and BMASc.

ROTP is for officer applicants to the Regular Force who do not have a degree, so that they may attain one. They do military training as part of their studies. They do their degree at RMC and then move on to their occupational courses and their first posting.

Also, since I know this is going to be brought up by other members, I'll mention this now. Spelling and grammar are important on this site, and are something that someone wishing to be an officer should demonstrate. It would be prudent to correct this in future posts.


----------



## KnifeAss (9 Jan 2011)

Thank you for your reply and I apologize for my use of slang. 

I am actually completing first year in Health Science and do not have an undergraduate degree yet. I would like to complete my undergraduate at RMC. ROTP is a suitable program for me as I would like to join the Regular Force and finish my undergraduate. Also, I would have to take the Bachelor of Science program at RMC – which is very similar to the program I am currently taking.

My question was: If I complete my Bachelor of Science program at RMC, will I have to choose my occupation in the Military within the Science field?


----------



## KnifeAss (9 Jan 2011)

KnifeAss said:
			
		

> ROTP is a suitable program for me as I would like to join the Regular Force and finish my undergraduate. Also, I would have to take the Bachelor of Science program at RMC – which is very similar to the program I am currently taking.
> 
> My question was: If I complete my Bachelor of Science program at RMC, will I have to choose my occupation in the Military within the Science field?



Correction: ROTP is a suitable program for me as I would like to join as an Officer in the Regular Force and finish my undergraduate.

Also, I believe I found the answer to my own question. With a Bachelor of Science degree, I will still be able to train in combat arms.


----------



## runormal (11 Jan 2011)

I have been told they really don't care what degree you have for the "Thick of the action" (Armour, Infantry or Artillery), just a degree.

You are running out of time to apply if you haven't already.


----------

